# Arbeitsspeicher



## Private Joker (30. Oktober 2006)

Hallo Leutz,

mal ne Frage bezüglich des RAMS.. Ich habe zz 2x512 MB RAM im DUAL-CHANNEl.

Habe aber noch einen Slot frei. Lohnt es sich nen weiteren 512 MB von der selben Marke zu holen oder verschwinded dann der DUAL-CHANNEL!?


----------



## chmee (31. Oktober 2006)

Ja, das DualChanneling wird abgeschaltet. Aber man munkelt, dass das DualChanneling
in der Praxis einen Geschwindigkeitszuwachs von etwa 4% bringt, also unter der
"Bemerkbar"-Stufe.

Einen spürbaren Vorteil bringt es nur, wenn eine Applikation ( zB Spiele  ) von
"ruckelig" in den Status "flüssig" springt.

mfg chmee


----------

